# Orchid Conservation



## Mark Sullivan (Apr 30, 2008)

The Orchid Conservation Coalition has started a new initiative to document and bring stories of orchid habitat loss, preservation and restoration to the orchid growing community and the public. The first seven orchid conservation stories can be seen at: http://www.orchidconservationcoalition.org/hl/index.html








_Calochilus pulchellus_ and it’s original habitat before rescue. This habitat is lost to development. _photos by Alan Stephenson_

The stories include three from Australia about _Calochilus pulchellus, Corunastylis superba, Prasophyllum affine_ and _Cryptostylis hunteriana_. _Corunastylis superba_ is known from one area, part of which has been wiped out by the placement of a gas line. Road building may have done in the rest. On these web pages you can read about the struggle to save _Calochilus pulchellus, Prasophyllum affine_ and _Cryptostylis hunteriana_ from development. Only formally described in March 2007, _Calochilus pulchellus_ was known from 25 plants before 5 of those orchids were threatened by destruction from development. The story tells of relocating the orchids literally in front of the earth clearing machinery. The ultimate success of this relocation is yet to be determined.

There is a picture of deforestation in Bolivia near where the second ever plant of _Masdevallia vasquezii_ was found and the only site for _Masdevallia burianii_. The story from Ecuador is about the commercial growing of naranjilla in the Pastaza River valley. This is the same valley that the EcoMinga Foundation http://www.ecominga.net is trying to save in part with its Rio Anzu Reserve.

From Indonesia, there is a story about the regular burning of fields and forests in Central Sulawesi. This forest is very rich in orchids, many of which are still undescribed and known from nowhere else.





_Dendrobium vogelsangii_ regenerating on a burned tree in Central Sulawesi. _photo by Peter O’Byrne_

From Nebraska, USA, there is a story about the saving by volunteers and Omaha Henry Doorly Zoo of _Cypripedium candidum_ from a habitat that had become a lost cause because of development of roads and houses. This site is only one of seven known sites of _Cypripedium candidum_ in Nebraska.

The Orchid Conservation Coalition is a nonprofit that is so non profit it does not take donations of any kind.

If you have any questions or want to discuss anything feel free post them on this forum or contact me at: [email protected]

Mark Sullivan


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanx and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome, Mark. I remember reading this on your website.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 1, 2008)

Welcome Mark!!!


Ramon


----------

